# Spoiled Dog Test



## Keesha (Dec 27, 2018)

We only had two no’s. Our dogs don’t eat off our plates nor do we celebrate their birthdays. 
The test stated that our dogs rule the house and we are ok with that. Yep! :laugh:


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2018)

6-10...

No sleeping on or in the bed. No eating off the plates . No fashion accessories . ( I don't have dogs any more but I'm using my daughters' dogs as the subjects)


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2018)

6-10, my dog does sleep in bed with me.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 27, 2018)

I like knowing people spoil their dogs. The deserve spoiling.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2018)

6-10 for me, my boy does sleep in bed with me, but no dress ups or signing his name to cards, just lots of lovin' every day of the year.  I am guilty of not moving or disturbing him when he's comfortable.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 27, 2018)

Our girls don’t really wear fashion accessories but I do make them coats and they get bandanas or flowers when they go to the groomers. I think it’s cute and have no guilt or shame and we usually ask about each other before we ask about the dogs . I think there has been a time or two when I was extra worried about them so asked first.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 27, 2018)

We bring the dog with us in the RV, so I guess that counts as coming on holiday.  
There have been times (when the dog has been sick or stressed) that we'll inquire about the dog's status before asking about the humans.  (I would normally normally consider this as reflective of concerned human rather than a spoiled dog.)
My dog has numerous toys.  Not as many as my grandchildren, but still...
My dog sleeps in my bed.
I've not gotten up if the dog is comfortable in my lap or so near me that my getting up would disturb him.  
My dog sleeps pretty much wherever he wants, so that probably counts as having more than one bed. 
I've rearranged plans with humans when my dog has been very stressed or sick.

So seven for me.


----------



## Tommy (Dec 27, 2018)

Zero, unless putting a blaze orange collar on him during hunting season counts.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 27, 2018)

Ha! I don't need a test to know my Pom is spoiled rotten. He doesn't have people; he has servants. Drop a toy off the sofa? His bark is his command to pick it up for him.  My bed is his bed. Sometimes he lets me use it. I got him a package of Composure Chews from the vet for this upcoming New Year's fireworks. I'm supposed to give him some up to the day of fireworks. So, now he thinks it's a new treat and he's barking at me to give him another one.  Milk bones aren't good enough anymore. The way it's going, maybe I should try some of those Composure Chews for myself.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 27, 2018)

Composure chews? Have you tried them before and if so, how well do they work?  My pup doesn't care about fireworks but he has terrible separation anxiety.  If he isn't with us or our daughter's family he gets terribly stressed and anxious.  Paces, won't eat or drink.  That kind of thing.  We have cameras in our house so it's easy for me to monitor what he's doing when we're gone.  Even if we're out for 3-4 hours he paces almost without stop while we're gone.


----------



## Trade (Dec 27, 2018)

I don't have a dog. But my daughter and her husband have several. And I'm pretty sure they would score the max on this test. I mean they featured the *&%$@ed dogs at their wedding.


----------



## Olivia (Dec 27, 2018)

No, this is the first time I'm trying them. I won't really know until New Year's Eve fireworks how well they work or even at all. I started off with one chew, and then later in the day another one. He seemed to sleep a little more (He's not one for naps--unfortunately). So today I'll give him two again at a few hours interval. I think I'll try three spread out tomorrow and see if it seems to make a difference in his behavior. But I won't go over three. 

Here's the website. Down below is commentary. It works well for some dog owners but not so well for others. But they do use it for different purposes, so I think that makes it difficult to tell. 

https://www.vetriscience.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=900780060


----------



## Olivia (Dec 27, 2018)

Trade said:


> I don't have a dog. But my daughter and her husband have several. And I'm pretty sure they would score the max on this test. I mean they featured the *&%$@ed dogs at their wedding.
> 
> View attachment 60797
> 
> View attachment 60798



Sweet dogs. They should be spoiled. Looks like a really lovely wedding.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2018)

Your daughter is beautiful, even more so than those lovely dogs!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2018)

Your daughter is lovely Trade, nice that her dogs were at the wedding.  :sentimental:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Our girls don’t really wear fashion accessories but I do make them coats and they get bandanas or flowers when they go to the groomers.



My dogs have worn FidoFleece jackets when the weather is cold or snowy, here's my dog when he was a bit younger (wearing a hand-me-down), and my two past dogs who are no longer with us.














Tommy said:


> Zero, unless putting a blaze orange collar on him during hunting season counts.



We use an orange collar, bell and bandana when we go camping with our dog during hunting season too.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 11, 2019)

Miss Bonnie (my doggie) is definitely spoiled.  She doesn't get up in bed with me -- she has some arthritis in her hind legs and can't really jump up on the bed and she's too heavy for me to lift -- but before I go to bed I always check on her and in the winter I put her fuzzy blankie around her on the couch.  She's my 70+ pound baby (even tho she's an old lady).


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 12, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> Miss Bonnie (my doggie) is definitely spoiled.  She doesn't get up in bed with me -- she has some arthritis in her hind legs and can't really jump up on the bed and she's too heavy for me to lift -- but before I go to bed I always check on her and in the winter I put her fuzzy blankie around her on the couch.  She's my 70+ pound baby (even tho she's an old lady).



Aww, I bet she loves her blankie.

Mine has stairs to the bed, lol- and runs right up and down (she's about 15 lbs.) When I fall asleep on the couch, which is lower, she jumps up and lays between my side and the back of the couch, cuddling into the comforter.

I don't know if they make doggie stairs strong enough for a 75 lb dog tho' 

She will not even look at my plate-if I see her looking at it, she turns her head and goes away. She returns with her sniffer going full force for any fallen bit she may find afterward.


----------



## bingo (Jan 12, 2019)

StarSong said:


> We bring the dog with us in the RV, so I guess that counts as coming on holiday.
> There have been times (when the dog has been sick or stressed) that we'll inquire about the dog's status before asking about the humans.  (I would normally normally consider this as reflective of concerned human rather than a spoiled dog.)
> My dog has numerous toys.  Not as many as my grandchildren, but still...
> My dog sleeps in my bed.
> ...


yea!...a lady after my own heart...we have 3 little lap holders


----------



## connect1 (Jan 19, 2019)

Was in the 6-10 range.
She just passed away on Jan 2nd


----------



## Keesha (Jan 20, 2019)

connect1 said:


> Was in the 6-10 range.
> She just passed away on Jan 2nd


I’m so sorry for loss Connect1. Losing a beloved pet is so very difficult. May time help heal your heart.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 20, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> Miss Bonnie (my doggie) is definitely spoiled.  She doesn't get up in bed with me -- she has some arthritis in her hind legs and can't really jump up on the bed and she's too heavy for me to lift -- but before I go to bed I always check on her and in the winter I put her fuzzy blankie around her on the couch.  She's my 70+ pound baby (even tho she's an old lady).





RadishRose said:


> I don't know if they make doggie stairs strong enough for a 75 lb dog tho'
> 
> .



Yes they do! 
https://www.1800petmeds.com/Dog+Steps+with+4+Steps-prod60716.html


These steps will support up to 150 pounds 
We have steps leading up to our bed and a step in a living room for our littlest to get up to the couches. It’s important as they get older since their bones and joints ache also. 
https://www.k9ofmine.com/best-pet-stairs/


----------



## Keesha (Jan 20, 2019)

Olivia said:


> So, now he thinks it's a new treat and he's barking at me to give him another one.  Milk bones aren't good enough anymore. The way it's going, maybe I should try some of those Composure Chews for myself.


:lofl: Olivia. 
It seems you’re his b*tch. 
Sorry but this is hilarious. :laugh:


----------

